# Shamrock / Baroni avatar



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Could someone please make me an avatar that is a combo of Frank Shamrock & Phil Baroni- that says "Egomania- catch it" 

If there's a way to donate points, I'd be willing to donate some if taught how. :thumbsup:


----------

